# Interpreting internet speeds - Am I understanding this right?



## PC Hobbyist (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to make sure I am understanding this correctly, because it seems that wherever I go (including computer stores), people misuse terms and speeds and the are totally confused as to what the speeds mean. Either that, or I am the one that is totally confused.  Let's use my dsl speed as an example.

When I download something at full speed, my file downloader says it is downloading at about 240 KB/s.  That is KiloBYTES per second. So, I can download a 1 MB file (= 1,000 KB) in about 4 seconds, right?  That would mean 100 MB in 400 seconds (= 6 min 40 sec). That seems about right. My ISP says I have DSL at about 2000 Kbps (actually, a tad bit more, but we'll stay simple here). This means KiloBITS per second. So, since 8 bits = 1 byte, then 2000/8=250 KB/s.  That matches with the 240 KB/s.


Now, when I test my dsl speed online (for example here), I get values close to 2000 Kbps (sometimes quite a bit less, but I assume variables like distance to test center and bandwidth traffic etc. affect that quite a bit).
Okay, so far so good. It all matches up.



Now, in my system tray, the ethernet cable from my DSL router, says it is connected at 100 Mbps (MegaBITS per second) - in other words 100,000 Kbps.  That means it can transfer about 100,000/8=12,500 KiloBYTES per second, which is the same as 12.5 MegaBYTES per second. That is 50 times faster than my internet connection (12.5 MBps / 0.25 MBps)=50.  (Note: 0.25 MBps = 250 KiloBYTES per sec from my internet connection).


So, the ethernet top speeds would be reached when transferring files between two computers connected via an ethernet cable. However, the internet speed is limited by whatever my internet provider is allowing.  Ok, so a computer connected wireless to a router, shows that the connection speed between it and the router is about 36 Mbps.  It usually shows 56 Mbps at first, but realistically in turns out to be about 36 Mbps once you start surfing the internet.  That's about a third of what it could be if it were connected with an ethernet cable.

Now, you could ask if that wouldn't be more than enough (about 18 times the speed needed) to transmit the internet speeds that I have?  I assume that although that is true, the connection itself between router and wireless usb antenna is not that great and it is susceptible to all kinds of interference. So, just like the networking speed is not what it could be, so the internet speed is also not what it could be.



Now, finally to my questions....
 Can you say that since the wireless network speed is now only one-third of what it could be if it were a wired connection, then the wireless internet speed is also only one-third of what it could be if it were wired?
 My ISP offers speeds of 6000 and 16,000 Kbps. I want to upgrade to one of those, but I don't know if it is worth it to go with the 16,000 or if I won't notice THAT much of a difference, if not too many websites will provide download speeds that high.  I guess I'm just not familiar with how high speeds are offered out there since I have always only been limited to my 2000 kbps.
Wow, this ended up being pretty long. If you read it all till the end, then hats off to you!!!!!!  You win the best-friend award, and if you were here, I'd even give you my sandwich.


----------



## brian (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW. i would be sore after that. no for your router it says 100 mb max. so you can have a connection speed of 100 mb before it would make no difference going up to a faster speed. same for the 54 mb wireless. untill you get to 54 mb it will not make a difference. the only difference you will see is if you transfer files from one comp to another on your network. also you may notice a difference from the 2 speeds. especially in download time.


----------



## PC Hobbyist (Sep 9, 2007)

brianmay27 said:


> ... no for your router it says 100 mb max. so you can have a connection speed of 100 mb before it would make no difference going up to a faster speed. same for the 54 mb wireless. untill you get to 54 mb it will not make a difference....



Brian, you get my sandwich!
However, I don't know if I'm understanding you right. What won't make a difference?  Because I was wondering if I increased my *internet* speed with my ISP and got the 16,000 instead of the 6,000 then would I notice a big difference in speed. In other words, will most websites even let you download their pages at speeds of 16,000 kbps?  I guess that would mainly be noticed if I download videos or do online games etc.


----------



## brian (Sep 9, 2007)

o sorry. yes. going from 6,000 to 16,000 you will see a difference. mostly in downloading stuff. not so much loading web pages up


----------



## hermeslyre (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, internet speed will be unnoticeable with a 16mbps connection from a 20. Streaming videos and downloading will see their respectable changes.


----------



## pip1011261 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for clearing the speeds converting up, im sure it will help alot of ppl with issues.......maybe this thread can be made a sticky.......


----------



## john238 (Sep 15, 2007)

lol, all them figures are confusing. I always find that if they say you will have a certain internet speed, then it's always lower than what they say. I should be on a 2 mbps like, but it's nowhere near that amount.


----------



## brian (Sep 15, 2007)

john238 please stop. you have posted like 20 posts about nothing and saying exactly what others say. it is clear you are advertising your sig


----------

